# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta de agua Algarve (nova data 08/08/11)

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ola bom dia a todos,

A todo os Algarvios, e outros que la queiram aparecer, ira haver mais uma colecta em Albufeira na barra da marina nova.

Dia 8 de Julho as 20.00h.

Local através do Google maps:

albufeira - Google Maps

Fica ao pé dos 2 barquinhos que se vê encostados ao muro, antes da entrada para o porto de abrigo.

Ate lá.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ola a todos,

Mais uma vez uma colecta, mesmo sitio, no dia 08/08/11 as 21:30.
Mesmo que não va ninguem daqui dos forum, fica a saber. :Coradoeolhos: 

Ate la.

----------


## Nelsom Dias

boas
Tem feito analises desta agua aqui em Albufeira, na marina? tenho apanhado agua nesse local, mas tenho curiosidade em saber qual o resultado de analises a agua assim como calcio, magnesio, iodo , estroncio e por ai fora.
cumps

----------


## r.abrunhosa

Boas companheiros.

Será que a agua desse local é a mais aconselhada para o nosso aquário?! Quando vivia em Lisboa nunca ia junto as "cidades" recolher agua, mas sim no Guincho, "longe" da pluição.
Cumps.

----------

